# 10 22 shooting



## cedkarpar (Dec 9, 2010)

Help me out. I just got a ruger 10 22 ,went to range today and could not see down sites shooting right handed no matter how I position the riffle. Just would not line up. I tried left side and could shoot looking thru the sites fine. I thought the gun was just too short for me . Call me stupid but does this mean I am a left handed shooter? Ihave two glocks and shoot right handed. Have not tried left handed. If this helds...I write, and throw right handed. I bat and box left handed. Now I think I shoot left handed. So If I can only see down site on my left does that make me a left handed shooter?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

put some optics on it and problem is solved


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs.../bourjaily-simple-test-find-your-dominant-eye
Try this test for dominant eye......but regardless of which one is dominant you can learn to shoot right eyed/handed.....probably should stick to right since you shoot pistols right handed already.
Many rifle sights Make is hard to impossible to have both sights in focus at one time. This isn't really important since once you practice getting your cheek weld in the same place each time....you will not use the rear sight anyway.....just the front bead is all you need.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Dunno if this would help for you, but...

If you want to stick with iron sights on a 10/22 get some Tech-Sights, the stock iron sights on the 10/22 aren't that great. The factory stock also have a crummy cheek weld.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

your right handed and left eye dominate , you will have no problem with a hand gun

google what other people like this do to help you more


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

If you were having trouble seeing the sights...you might want to flip up the rear one.

I'm left handed and left eye dominant...but I don't like bullets flying across my face, so I just shoot rifles right handed. 

It really does not matter if you are left or right eye dominant. Practice shooting with whatever your weak side is, then it won't matter.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sell it to me, I'm looking for one...


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I believe he said he could not line the sights up, not that he couldn't see them.

This is a problem I have with rifles with high comb stocks. I bought a Remington 40X from CMP, laid out over $200 for a set of sights for it but couldn't get my mug down low enough to get the sights lined up, the stock was too high. Same goes for the Mossberg model 12s they were selling. Only the Kimber model 82s had a low enough comb that I can get low enough to line the sights.

Some people have narrow set eyes and their cheekbone bottoms out before they can get their eyeball low enough. Only cure is to change to a lower comb stock or raise the sights, neither I would have done to a beautiful 40X.

Rick


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you have the same problem when shooting other long guns?




cedkarpar said:


> Help me out. I just got a ruger 10 22 ,went to range today and could not see down sites shooting right handed no matter how I position the riffle. Just would not line up. I tried left side and could shoot looking thru the sites fine. I thought the gun was just too short for me . Call me stupid but does this mean I am a left handed shooter? Ihave two glocks and shoot right handed. Have not tried left handed. If this helds...I write, and throw right handed. I bat and box left handed. Now I think I shoot left handed. So If I can only see down site on my left does that make me a left handed shooter?


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have always shot right handed, last time I shot the M4 I found out I was left eye dominant. I've switched to shooting long guns left handed and my shooting has improved. I can still shoot pretty good right handed since I learned that way since I was a kid, but now I can get a better sight picture. I'd say try and start shooting dominant side.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm left eye dominant. I shoot rifles lefty and handguns righty - makes transition drills a breeze!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Heck, the older I get it is all a blur anyways!


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Amen to that. It's hard to see hand gun sites without glasses but then you can not see target. Oh well at least I 'm still shooting


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

duckhunter said:


> Amen to that. It's hard to see hand gun sites without glasses but then you can not see target. Oh well at least I 'm still shooting


Wear your glasses so you know what you are shooting at. Use a Judge so you hit what you see.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> your right handed and left eye dominate , you will have no problem with a hand gun
> 
> google what other people like this do to help you more


*My wife shoots this way. It looks strange but she is damn good doing it.*


----------

